# Wanderlei Silva signature request.



## BLKOUT420 (Oct 22, 2008)

The Request:

Could Someone please make me a signature using one or both of the following pics. any help would be greatly appreciated.


Pics:
http://www.strikezonedortmund.eu/images/wanderleisilvack9.jpg
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w7/MJWALKER2007/WanderleiSilva2.jpg


Title: The Axe Murderer


Sub-Text: BLKOUT420


More Sub-Text: No


Colors: Black,Red Whatever looks good.

Size: average forum signature size.


Avatar?: NO


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Only Paid members can have images in their Signatures. Your more than welcome to purchase a Membership its cheap.


----------

